# Ratio Clothing OCBD... anyone tried?



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Came across this website. Free shipping. Made in USA. :icon_cheers:

https://www.ratioclothing.com

The "Campus Oxford" fabric has me interested. Button down collars look about the same as PRL's offerings, though they also have two spread collar options if you prefer. It's not MTM (they call it "made-to-order") since they only ask for a chest measurement and preferred tail length. Not much more than you'd get with Brooks Brothers "Select" shirts. Still, the prices are quite fair considering the options and country of origin.

Since we all tend to like made in USA (or countries with fair labour laws at least), I thought I'd share this. If anyone has tried it or wants to be a guinea pig, do let us know.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds really intrestering, I must try these shirts. To bad they're not offering international shipping at the moment.

If you like their facebook page you get a 25$ off coupon.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Or, use code "DAPPERED" for 20% off if you don't.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

It's funny, their button down appears to be somewhat rolled in some pictures, in others not at all. It says the collars and cuffs are fused in their section about construction. I wonder if the button down collar is an exception.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

I did not see a chest pocket on these shirts and saw no option for adding one. I understand that the BB OCBD from several generations ago did not have a chest pocket, but this putatively was because most would wear the shirt with a vest. This is not the case currently.


----------



## ncdobson (Aug 25, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Came across this website. Free shipping. Made in USA. :icon_cheers:
> 
> https://www.ratioclothing.com
> 
> ...


These look pretty good to me and fairly priced for made in the USA.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

sjk said:


> I did not see a chest pocket on these shirts and saw no option for adding one. I understand that the BB OCBD from several generations ago did not have a chest pocket, but this putatively was because most would wear the shirt with a vest. This is not the case currently.


It is possible to add a pocket ... just look at the tabs above where you choose the neck size.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Found something quite heartening:

https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-24-plaids.aspx

All of these are made with soft, stitched interlining in the collars and cuffs. If they can make an OCBD (or any other of their shirts) like that by special request, it would seal the deal for me.


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

Gentlemen - this is Eric, I'm the owner of Ratio Clothing. Glad to hear word of our brand has spread over to AAAC. I've never posted here before, but I always find myself on these forums whenever I'm Googling a menswear-related question.

Since a few questions have been brought up about us, I figured I'd help answer them myself (and thank you to Jovan for the post):

Our BD has slightly shorter points than a classic BB Polo collar. It's technically a 3" point with a 3" spread and a 1 7/8" rear collar height. So, this is still a fairly traditional-looking BD and certainly not the "shrunken" style that has become so common. While our collars are typically fused with semi-stiff interlining, we make a few exceptions: on an OCBD, we use soft, unfused interlining. And, if someone chooses a BD on a non-oxford fabric, we will use soft interlining, but still fuse the collar. That said, we can accommodate most any special request, so if you'd prefer some other combination of construction and lining (or no lining at all), just let us know. Overall, I think our BD's have a nice, subtle roll; just not quite as pronounced as a BB Polo or similar. (Also, as Jovan pointed out, our new plaids all feature soft, unfused interlining regardless of the collar style)
Our oxford fabric is not treated with any sort of softening wash, so they start a little stiff and break in nicely.
Jovan is correct that we don't really bill ourselves as a MTM shop. This is mostly because we're aiming to simplify the process for the gentleman that buys his shirts RTW, but needs a little more control over sizing. But, behind the scenes, it's all made-to-measure. We can actually accommodate far more alterations than we current offer through the website. So, if you have body measurements or specific requirements, we can probably help you out if you send us an email through the contact form on the website. (We're in the process of rolling out these features on the website, but they will be only enabled for customers that need the advanced features - again, to keep things simple for the average guy out there).
If anyone has other questions, feel free to post them here and I'll answer them as soon as possible.


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

Eric,
Glad to have you in the forum. Welcome.
You may get lots of questions. 

I'll start:
If I send you a shirt can you take the measurements and make a shirt based on it?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Good to hear about this. I'm confident I'll be putting in an order soon. Thanks to Eric for providing another Made in the USA option.


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

tokyogator said:


> Eric,
> Glad to have you in the forum. Welcome.
> You may get lots of questions.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Our contact page on the site includes an address and you can send the shirt there with a note inside with any special instructions. You may also want to just send us an email before sending so we're looking out for it (you'll probably end up talking to me). There are some things we wouldn't be able to match (the the shape of shirttails, for instance), but we can measure a shirt at all the key fit-points and match those.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric, thanks for posting in here and answering questions.

I think you'll get quite a few orders from here now that you've confirmed options for lining the collar and cuffs.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Yes indeed Eric thank you for posting some very helpful information.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The spread collar in pinpoint looks pretty good. May have to try that at some point, too.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Unlined collar and I can control fit? Ordering ASAP. Great find, y'all. Eric, for specific sizing questions, I take it that it's easier to email you through the site than to PM you here?


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

srivats said:


> It is possible to add a pocket ... just look at the tabs above where you choose the neck size.


Hide in plain sight. Thanks.


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Unlined collar and I can control fit? Ordering ASAP. Great find, y'all. Eric, for specific sizing questions, I take it that it's easier to email you through the site than to PM you here?


yeah, probably best to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Unlined collar and I can control fit? Ordering ASAP. Great find, y'all. Eric, for specific sizing questions, I take it that it's easier to email you through the site than to PM you here?


:aportnoy:

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Jovan said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


If all works out, I might buy 1 or even 2 shirts when I get some extra cash next month.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Nice site Eric and I like the fabric selection. Skill testing question mind you, are you planning to ship outside the USA at any point and how do you take payment?


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

Uncle Bill said:


> Nice site Eric and I like the fabric selection. Skill testing question mind you, are you planning to ship outside the USA at any point and how do you take payment?


Bill, we currently ship to the US and Canada and hope to expand further at some point. We accept all major credit cards and Paypal through our website.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Just bought two of the spread collar shirts. I have my fill on butto-downs right now. Will report when i receive them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope those work out. Which fabrics? The semi-spread looks pretty nice too. I'd like one with non-fused interlining.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

ratioclothing said:


> Bill, we currently ship to the US and Canada and hope to expand further at some point. We accept all major credit cards and Paypal through our website.


You just said the magic words. Thank you for responding to my inquiry, now to figure what I want.....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone received their shirts yet?


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, curious to see how they turned out!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I ordered mine about when I made that last post, so hopefully it will arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got it in the mail... long story short, I like it.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

@jovan: That's it? I was hoping for a fuller review.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Soon, impatient man, soon.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alright, here are some pictures of the shirt after one wash and dry (no pressing, and this is after a night out):




























As you can see, the Ratio Slim Fit is unforgiving, so if you're unsure about it or have a few extra pounds you should probably get the Classic Fit. The tails came up a tad shorter after washing, and this is when I got a 40 Long with 16" neck and 35" sleeves. (I'm 6'1, for reference.) I recommend getting the "extra long" option if you like long tails. The collar needs a bit of work to look better with a tie. I've already talked with Eric about this and he seems very receptive to making improvements such as giving a bit of curve to the points, increasing the tie space to 3/8", and adding a little more roll. The collar, cuffs, and placket are lined, but soft and unfused. Similar to a current Brooks Brothers OCBD. The fabric is also best compared to their Supima Oxford in terms of thickness and quality. It's a bit stiff at first, but he assures me it softens up nicely over a few washes. For those curious, the shirt's tag indicates "Made in USA of Imported Fabric". For those worried about sizing, he informed me that adjustments can be made through email as well as any special requests for collars, cuffs, and other details not available on the website. He's also considering offering a more Brooks Brothers-like BD collar in the future, which would be excellent for the purists.


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting your thoughts Jovan. We are definitely always looking at collar styles, so I'd definitely welcome thoughts and ideas from the folks in this forum. The Ratio Slim Fit is definitely a true "slim" fit. Our classic fit, on the other hand, has longer tails and a fuller cut. And, as Jovan indicates, we are definitely able to accommodate special requests and more sizing adjustments if you contact us via email.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Jovan. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You're most welcome, gentlemen.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So, anyone else get theirs in? Come on, we want to know!


----------



## Zetherin (Jan 4, 2012)

Jovan, can you repost those pictures? They seem to have been taken down. Curious to see the fit on you.

Also, and this is a general sizing question for anyone who can answer, how short is the "Short" shirt length option in comparison to the "Regular" shirt length option? I would like to be able to wear my shirt both untucked and tucked but am not sure if "Short" will be too short. 

Thanks


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hm, the pictures seem to be working for me. I posted them on Photobucket like everything else.

Can't speak to the length differences except that Ratio Slim Fit has shorter tails.


----------



## Zetherin (Jan 4, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Hm, the pictures seem to be working for me. I posted them on Photobucket like everything else.
> 
> Can't speak to the length differences except that Ratio Slim Fit has shorter tails.


Ah, now I can see the pictures - thanks for posting.

I love the fit! I prefer my shirts as slim as that looks (and even slimmer sometimes surprisingly!). I'm a slender guy, and I think it looks better on my body.

Question: Is that the twill or the oxford?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's their Campus Oxford. Apparently from the same mill as Brooks Brothers uses, too.

If you have questions about shirt dimensions, it's best to contact them for advice. They can adjust measurements if need be. I'm actually having them make a shirt based on a well-fitting MTM that I own...


----------



## shyle_lyk_style (Dec 12, 2011)

Jovan said:


> It's their Campus Oxford. Apparently from the same mill as Brooks Brothers uses, too.


And which mill would that be? Just to occupy another brain cell.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric didn't say. It is pretty good quality stuff though. Not two-ply like Mercer's "bulletproof" oxford, but still decently soft (after a wash) and sturdy.


----------



## Zetherin (Jan 4, 2012)

Just ordered one of their plaids in poplin. I'll post pics once it's received.

Also, here is part of an exchange Eric and I had prior to my purchase that I think may be helpful to other people looking for clarification regarding Ratio's shirt length sizes.



Eric said:


> Vince,
> 
> Assuming you go with the 35 slim fit, the "regular" length would be 29 3/4" long, using the same instructions I described before. The other lengths in the same chest size are 1" different (short is -1", long is +1", etc.).
> 
> ...


----------



## ratioclothing (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys -

The "Short" length is 1" shorter than "regular" length. "Long" is 1" longer than "regular", and so forth. The base "regular" length is a factor of both chest size and fit. As Jovan mentioned, the slim fit is about 2 inches shorter than our classic fit, by default, so it is a little better suited to untucked/tucked-in wear. If you know what size you might want to try, just let us know through our customer service email and we'll give you the exact length.

Thanks!

Eric from Ratio



Zetherin said:


> Jovan, can you repost those pictures? They seem to have been taken down. Curious to see the fit on you.
> 
> Also, and this is a general sizing question for anyone who can answer, how short is the "Short" shirt length option in comparison to the "Regular" shirt length option? I would like to be able to wear my shirt both untucked and tucked but am not sure if "Short" will be too short.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Zetherin (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wanted to inform everyone that Eric has been offering me _excellent_ customer service. Throughout my buying process I had a ton of questions, and Eric was very patient with me and answered everything I asked in detail. Responses have been quick, too! I'll most likely be purchasing another shirt from him in the near future.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric's a stand-up guy. Many other online shirt making business might have told me to get lost with all the stuff I'm asking/suggesting.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I ordered and received a campus oxford about two weeks ago. If needed I can post pictures, but my assessment is as follows:

- It will be difficult to find better customer service than Eric offers. We must have exchanged 10 emails on fit/measurements alone. I supplied him the measurements on a Brooks Brothers OCBD and told him what I didn't like about the fit and he made a ton of suggestions (let's just say I'm currently wearing portly shirts).

- All measurements were right on the mark. Considering this was a first attempt at capturing my measurements, I think it went quite well. We adjusted the yoke, the armholes, the length of the shirt, etc. I'm very pleased with the shirt. The only measurement I might change is the hip measurement, which can be changed independent of the waist. There are many measurements one can change with the shirt, it's just a matter of emailing Ratio customer service.

- The collar points on the button down are 3 inches, but the shirt provides a nice collar roll. My preference would be to have slightly longer collar points, but since these shirts appear to come from the same factory in Garland, NC where Brooks' shirts are made, perhaps there is some sort of patent preventing Ratio from using the 3 1/4 inch points.

- I would definitely buy from Ratio again.

Please feel free to send me a PM with any more detailed questions I might answer.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooks Brothers uses 3 3/8" points and there's no such patent on it last I checked. J. Press has the same. Anyways, I'm sure they can do a longer collar if you wish. They seem to have trouble executing an unlined collar is the only thing. Either they have no idea what that means when it's requested or something else is at fault, I'm not sure. I'm fine with the soft lining on these and BB's collars, but my unlined Mercer collar has, I'm afraid, spoiled me for most other button-downs. I'd rather that soft lining be used for one of their spread collars that I'm going to try out sometime.

I forgot to say that a while back I received a remade shirt from Ratio, since the other one shrank too tight in the body, collar, and too short in the sleeves. They adjusted for the shrinkage and so far it fits beautifully after a couple of washes. I was also able to specify dimensions based on a MTM shirt I have that fits well. The first shirt I got before the remake didn't have very much roll in the collar, but this one seems to be improved in that regard. Mind you, there's only so much you can get with 3" collar points, but it's still nice. Eric says they're looking at a white oxford that doesn't shrink as much. (Since this is supposedly the same white oxford BB uses, it's prone to the same shrinkage/wrinkling issues.)

Eric's a standup guy. I really hope he continues to improve his product.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

When I asked Eric about collar options, I didn't think to ask if they could make the points longer. I'll ask. As to the "patent", I guess what I'm referring to is since these shirts are made in the same factory in Garland as the BB shirts, and from what I can tell, Ratio Clothing is basically the Brooks Brothers Select program, perhaps Eric cannot use the Brooks pattern for the collars.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Jovan, upon ordering more shirts(assuming you did), was the reorder process easy or did you have to give the measurements again? Just curious as to after you order does your "pattern" automatically show up on future orders so all you have to do is choose your options and pay as opposed to redoing it all again. Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't ordered any more shirts yet, but they do save your information as far as I can tell.

"And now for something completely different." I've changed my mind (as often happens) and am getting a tab collar on my next order. My wardrobe has enough point/tennis/spread collars already. Eric said they can definitely do it. Will keep you guys posted when I order.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I placed a second order with Ratio. I emailed Eric and he gave me the specs from my last shirt that I entered into the order form. There are quite a few options on their shirts that Eric can tell you about--just sent him an email and ask. For my second order, I asked for the next two shirts that I ordered to have no lining in the collar, added a 1/4 inch to the left sleeve only to better accommodate a watch, adjustments to the yoke and to the armhole measurements, and added a back collar button. There are other adjustments available that I didn't make such as adding a locker loop, adjusting tail lengths, etc. Eric is very responsive to emails and, in my opinion, provides excellent customer service. I highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice. Yeah, I definitely have confidence ordering from them knowing they can do all those things for more knowledgeable customers. My girlfriend will murder me though... "You have more than enough shirts already!"


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

I'm going to give these guys a look, based on this thread they are worth at least a look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hardiw1: You really should. I think it's one of the best OCBD options there are under $100.

For those who have gotten shirts from them, post pictures! Don't be shy.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

This is the only photo I have of the shirt. It's the end of the day so my tie is down.










I ordered the white OCBD. It comes out of the wash looking every bit like the white Brooks Brothers OCBDs, which for me come out of the wash much more wrinkled than the blue OCBDs.

To give you an idea of the detail available on the shirts, I asked about locker loops and Eric said they can add a locker loop. When I asked further if the loop is loose, or sags a bit, vs. being tight up against the pleat, he told me their locker loops sag just a bit for easier hanging if necessary. I figured my question about a locker loop sagging would be met with "what are you talking about" or he wouldn't know. Well, he knew and advised me accordingly.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

He knows his stuff for sure. Yes, the white oxford has the same shrinkage/wrinkling as Brooks Brothers since it's the same fabric. He adjusted for shrinkage on my remake, which has worked out beautifully so far.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Just placed an order for a blue Campus Oxford (button down of course). After an email conversation with Eric I went with the extra long in the ratio slim fit.

I'll update when I receive it.

With the Facebook code, $73 for a custom shirt like that is hard to beat.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I had seen more shirts online and sure enough I got the email stating such. But it also said there was big news coming soon. 

Any clue as to what and when? 

Thought maybe Jovan since he has reviewed them before might have some insight. Or maybe the owner himself who post on here on occasion can give the AAAC community a sneak peak or some inside information. Really has me curious now!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

He said they were looking into plain broadcloths and possibly linens, so keep your fingers crossed. I hope Eric doesn't mind me saying this here.

A linen/cotton blend would also be nice for those who work in a suit and tie office during the summer. Has the look/wrinkle level of cotton yet the coolness of linen.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Jovan said:


> A linen/cotton blend would also be nice for those who work in a suit and tie office during the summer. Has the look/wrinkle level of cotton yet the coolness of linen.


That sounds really interesting. I'm moving to the south in the fall for grad school and am not looking forward to the heat...

Also, I can echo all the great things about Eric's customer service. After I placed my order I ended up changing my mind about some sizing and he was a great help working out the measurements for me.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

MDP said:


> That sounds really interesting. I'm moving to the south in the fall for grad school and am not looking forward to the heat...
> 
> Also, I can echo all the great things about Eric's customer service. After I placed my order I ended up changing my mind about some sizing and he was a great help working out the measurements for me.


What school, if I may ask?


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Duke. It's not deep south by any means, but south enough for a midwesterner.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

MDP said:


> Duke. It's not deep south by any means, but south enough for a midwesterner.


The Triangle (Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill) has wonderful seasons. It doesn't get nearly has hot or humid as you might think, but in my experience they get all four seasons which is not common for deep south. I'm sure Hardiw1 can corroborate that we get Sprummer and Finter in AL.

On topic though, Jovan has Eric made any mention of getting more gingham fabrics in or something similar. I love OCBD, but I'm in need of properly sized gingham shirts because alpha sizing is impossible for my frame.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

This is Ratio thread, but Lands End has ginghams with neck and arm sizes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MDP said:


> That sounds really interesting. I'm moving to the south in the fall for grad school and am not looking forward to the heat...
> 
> Also, I can echo all the great things about Eric's customer service. After I placed my order I ended up changing my mind about some sizing and he was a great help working out the measurements for me.


That's awesome. My guess is that there was still time after ordering before they put it into production.



jwooten said:


> The Triangle (Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill) has wonderful seasons. It doesn't get nearly has hot or humid as you might think, but in my experience they get all four seasons which is not common for deep south. I'm sure Hardiw1 can corroborate that we get Sprummer and Finter in AL.
> 
> On topic though, Jovan has Eric made any mention of getting more gingham fabrics in or something similar. I love OCBD, but I'm in need of properly sized gingham shirts because alpha sizing is impossible for my frame.


No mention but... damn. All of these aren't enough for you? :icon_smile_big:

https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-23-gingham.aspx



DoghouseReilly said:


> This is Ratio thread, but Lands End has ginghams with neck and arm sizes.


True. I'm sure they make a decent gingham shirt, though the fabric probably isn't as good and it doesn't support US manufacturing (something we all accept from time to time unless we have a very sizeable income). I'm still going back and forth on whether I not I want one of their Highlander shirts.

Tattersall twill or oxford would be a great addition to the Ratio fabric lineup now that I think of it. Maybe for fall?


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

They have a nice blue with a small pink stripe under their ultimate dress photos on Facebook. Would love to see that come back as well!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Probably best to ask them directly, though I know for a fact that Eric looks at this thread once in a while even if he doesn't post.


----------



## Shad0w4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know if you can get collars besides the English, semi or button down(3 of my least favourites;go figure)?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You can, read through the whole thread.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Got my Classic Fit Ratio shirt. Excellent quality. Wonderful fabric. Appears to be very well-made. 

The cuffs are, to my eye, absurdly large. My wrists float in them, literally. I measured the cuffs edge-to-edge on, respectively, shirts by Mercer, BB, Gitman, Ledbury, and Bill's: none of them were over 10".

Then the Ratio shirt: 11" edge-to-edge! They're huge. 

Of course I sent Eric an email, and of course he wrote back almost immediately. I'm sending the shirt back and having the cuffs reduced. Needless to say, and as is supported by just about every other poster in this thread, the customer service throughout the process has been impeccable. 

Short version: If you're buying Classic Fit with 43" chest or larger, the cuffs will default to 11". Otherwise they're 10".

With this in mind, and with the shirt's overall quality in mind, and finally with Eric and co's tireless desire to make sure the customer is satisfied in mind, I will unquestionably buy another shirt from these guys sooner than later. 

But make sure you request a 10" cuff if you're buying Classic Fit, 43" chest and up...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good information, thank you.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

As I was placing another shirt order, I asked about cuffs sizes and Eric let me know that I could have the cuffs different sizes for each wrist. I ordered my right cuff a bit larger to accommodate a watch. I wonder what other details are available on these shirts.

Those of you receiving shirts, please post pictures along with what special instructions you made for your shirt(s). I am interested in seeing shirts ordered from Ratio without collar linings in particular.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

Having read through this thread, I'm interested in giving Ratio a try. It sounds like the slim fit is trimmer than the BB slim fit, which is what I usually wear. How full is the classic fit? Is it more comparable to BB regular or traditional fit?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Close to BB "Slim" Fit actually.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. I'll probably order one of these shirts tonight.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Received my shirt this morning, and tried it on quickly before I had to leave for work. I'll get some pictures up tonight or tomorrow.

Short version: I'm very impressed.

Jovan (or anyone else who has received their shirt) how did you go about washing them?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I machine wash all my shirts perm press cycle, and hang them up to dry. The first time or two I'll tumble dry low to stabilise the sizing.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Just received my first shirt as well last week. Will have a better opinion when I get back home and can put it through the wash again.

But my initial reaction is I am very pleased at the price point and echoing others on this thread, Eric's customer service is phenominal.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a review of Ratio


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

So...have these always been as expensive as they are now? They're almost all $100+ now, and I seemed to remember them a good bit cheaper when we started this thread. I clearly should have tried it then.


----------



## Rugby (May 21, 2011)

worth ordering just to experience the customer service...


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I believe that's where the price has been.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone ordered one of their tattersalls? I'm curious about what the fabric is like.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm officially disappointed in the price creeping up...New chambray and drafting shirts are 125, as are the tattersalls.

That's too much for me. Oh well, I guess I'll enjoy the only Ratio shirt I'll ever buy!


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

The oxfords are still cheap.

Just a note: Ratio will do a fully unlined collar and cuffs if you ask them, Mercer-style.

I've had to exchange to get the sizing right, so I still haven't been able to wear one of these shirts day-to-day, or to wash one, but out of the box the construction is really impressive. I think I really like the oxford cloth they use, too--though of course it's hard to tell for sure until it's been through the wash a few times.

There was some discussion upthread about Mercer's two-ply vs Ratio's single-ply oxford cloth--in the past at least some people have preferred the single ply: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?74572-Single-ply-oxford-cloth


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bumping an old thread, but I'm considering getting one of these. Does anyone have reviews on how they've held up? 
What do the cuffs look like? I'm a big fan of brooks brothers cuff style, as I'm sure many of you are, and just can't appreciate anything else at this point.
Also, any recent pictures would be great. Everything else in this thread seems to have expired.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> So...have these always been as expensive as they are now? They're almost all $100+ now, and I seemed to remember them a good bit cheaper when we started this thread. I clearly should have tried it then.





Hardiw1 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe that's where the price has been.





oldominion said:


> I'm officially disappointed in the price creeping up...New chambray and drafting shirts are 125, as are the tattersalls.
> 
> That's too much for me. Oh well, I guess I'll enjoy the only Ratio shirt I'll ever buy!


These sort of attitudes are _exactly the reason American-made goods are barely keeping afloat_. A slight price increase of $10 over something that was already $90 and everyone acts like it's the company's fault and they can't just skip eating lunch out for a day or two? Inflation happens, guys!

These are still a great value for shirts made to order in the USA. Beyond what's available on the website, you can send your preferred shirt measurements or order other "hidden" collar and cuff styles that are not shown on website and specify construction of them -- all by just shooting an email their way.

I'd say that's pretty friggin' awesome for what you're paying, wouldn't you?



KJD89 said:


> Bumping an old thread, but I'm considering getting one of these. Does anyone have reviews on how they've held up?
> What do the cuffs look like? I'm a big fan of brooks brothers cuff style, as I'm sure many of you are, and just can't appreciate anything else at this point.
> Also, any recent pictures would be great. Everything else in this thread seems to have expired.


I'll try to get some recent pics. The button cuffs are in that style, which is shown in pictures on the website. I assume you're referring to the buttons being placed further towards the elbow rather than at the centre? I agree it's nicer. Proper Cloth does the same with their button cuffs. But both them and Ratio Clothing use the same shirt production facilities (Malaysian and American, respectively) as Brooks Brothers, IIRC. Someone from either company can correct me if I'm wrong.

My white oxford is holding up pretty well. I hang dry and almost never iron it. There's just a bit of wear on the collar, but that's expected by this point. I've had it for over a year.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> These sort of attitudes are _exactly the reason American-made goods are barely keeping afloat_. A slight price increase of $10 over something that was already $90 and everyone acts like it's the company's fault and they can't just skip eating lunch out for a day or two? Inflation happens, guys!
> 
> These are still a great value for shirts made to order in the USA. Beyond what's available on the website, you can send your preferred shirt measurements or order other "hidden" collar and cuff styles that are not shown on website and specify construction of them -- all by just shooting an email their way.
> 
> I'd say that's pretty friggin' awesome for what you're paying, wouldn't you?.


I agree.

Everyone please note that these American made shirts are no more expensive than Lebury, Hugh & Crye, Proper Cloth, etc., all made in Asia w/ unremarkable quality. Not to mention the better off-the-rack stuff from Brooks Brothers or J. Press. Yet nobody complains about those.

If Brooks Brothers OCBD didn't fit me well enough at half the price _on sale,_ I'd order from Ratio in a heartbeat. At full price there's not much difference, and Ratio's likely better fit would be worth it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Take Ledbury off your list. They are made in Poland and I would not say are unremarkable in quality.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to echo what Jovan said. As someone who has an extremely hard time finding shirts that fit OTR, Ratio is exactly what I'm looking for. A Brooks OCBD + tailoring is going to end up close to the same price, plus Ratio uses quarter inch measurements on the neck and half inch on the sleeves, both of which I need (15.25" + 33.5").

Plus, now that I'm in NC I got my last order (white OCBD) in just over a week.

In fact, I likely won't buy shirt from anywhere else for the foreseeable future. For me, this means quite a bit of saving-up per shirt, but I know I will be satisfied with each one I order.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I'll try to get some recent pics. The button cuffs are in that style, which is shown in pictures on the website. I assume you're referring to the buttons being placed further towards the elbow rather than at the centre? I agree it's nicer. Proper Cloth does the same with their button cuffs. But both them and Ratio Clothing use the same shirt production facilities (Malaysian and American, respectively) as Brooks Brothers, IIRC. Someone from either company can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> My white oxford is holding up pretty well. I hang dry and almost never iron it. There's just a bit of wear on the collar, but that's expected by this point. I've had it for over a year.


I don't know the word for it, but the folded material right before the cuff. Some just look like pleats, but BB gives it a kind of ruched look... I dig it. 
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nW-hBXV3eTE/S6y_uGEN5ZI/AAAAAAAAAK0/Kl6ljzJlfcY/s1600/BB+french+cuff.jpg like this here, at the top.

I don't see how someone can complain about a US-made $100 MTO shirt when Gitman charges $125+ for alpha-sized shirts.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

KJD89 said:


> I don't know the word for it, but the folded material right before the cuff. Some just look like pleats, but BB gives it a kind of ruched look... I dig it.
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nW-hBXV3eTE/S6y_uGEN5ZI/AAAAAAAAAK0/Kl6ljzJlfcY/s1600/BB+french+cuff.jpg like this here, at the top.


The word is "shirring."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, the shirring. No, they have two pleats like everyone else does. I wouldn't make that a deal-breaker though, you'll miss out on a lot of great shirts that way!


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Meh. Just took a look and Ratio seems to have very limited options as far as fabrics.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah! See, I thought it was "sherring", but that didn't help me at all when searching for examples. Just a letter off....


It probably won't stop me, but it is definitely my favourite part about BB.
Any pics yet?


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

This is from my one year old OCBD. My new one from earlier this month is exactly the same.

I should note that this is the 'Ratio Slim Fit.' I'm not sure if their 'Classic' fit is any different.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like Ratio has updated their website and added even more customization options under the "Advanced Size Options" section. It seems like a number of these were available previously if you contacted them (e.g. adding room for a watch to one cuff) but it's nice to see it on the site itself now.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MDP: Their "Classic Fit" is a bit closer to Brooks Brothers slim fit, given the dimensions they quoted to me. I'd personally go for that first, myself. I found the Ratio Slim Fit to be a little uncomfortably close in fit. But again, they can make a shirt to your preferred dimensions by just shooting an email. So if you already have a shirt that works well, they can replicate the fit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's one of mine:












BiffBiffster said:


> Meh. Just took a look and Ratio seems to have very limited options as far as fabrics.


They just expanded their offerings quite a bit.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> They just expanded their offerings quite a bit.


Must have been pretty meager earlier.

As it stands now, the Oxford fabrics are at a minimum and the stripe patterns aren't much better.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

KJD89

I have ordered about 8 shirts from Ratio, some are over a year old and look great. I have had no complaints. The prices have gone up on some of the shirts from $89 to $98 (some of the oxfords and some of the pinpoints, depending on color), but since this is the Brooks Brothers Select program for less money ($150 for a BB select shirt the last I checked and made in the same factory as evidence by the Brooks RN number and the Ratio RN number) and have a lot of options, I still think Eric offers a great deal.

Once I got the sizing just right, I had a few shirts with the following options:

Oxford, no lining in collar or cuffs
Left cuff 1/2 inch larger to accommodate a watch
Back collar button
Locker loop
Mitered yoke (it actually comes that way standard I found out)
Shoulder-to-shoulder taken in about an inch
Others I can't remember at this point

And there are many more options available.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Did they ever start offering full sized collars? Or, I guess, Brooks size?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JohnMS: The Brooks Brothers Select program is gone from what I can see. Nowhere on the new website. Those are some nice options though. Going to ask Eric about doing that next go around.

hookem12387: No word on this yet from Eric. I agree that slightly longer points, a full roll, and a squared off collar band would be welcome for sure. I don't mind this button-down collar though -- it's not miniscule like the Lands' End Canvas, BB Clifford, or J. Crew button down collars. The points are 3" long and the collar band is standard height. In the meantime, you can get the collar bands increased a quarter inch in height and semi-spread/English spread collars with 3" points. Both are great for taller guys like us.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Curiosity killing me, I just measured some collars. Pre-miniature, 2-3 year old Lands End Hyde Park are 3". To my eye they're fine. Brooks Brothers are not much bigger, at 3.25".


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooks Brothers are supposed to be 3 3/8" unless they changed that for some reason.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Brooks Brothers are supposed to be 3 3/8" unless they changed that for some reason.


They could have shrunk, especially is tumble dried with heat.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Himself said:


> Curiosity killing me, I just measured some collars. Pre-miniature, 2-3 year old Lands End Hyde Park are 3". To my eye they're fine. Brooks Brothers are not much bigger, at 3.25".


In the world of button down collars and attaining "the roll", a quarter inch is a country mile :smile:


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the replies and information, everyone, it's greatly appreciated. I will eventually purchase a shirt (or two) by ratio thanks to this thread. I just need to settle on a size....
The rolls look alright though. Is it at all possible to get them larger?
Not a huge concern, all things considered.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

JohnMS said:


> ...but since this is the Brooks Brothers Select program for less money ($150 for a BB select shirt the last I checked and made in the same factory as evidence by the Brooks RN number and the Ratio RN number) and have a lot of options, I still think Eric offers a great deal.


My experience with Ratio so far has been favorable. A few points:

When in doubt, email Eric. He's as responsive as every one says he is. Discuss your requirements with him. I'm sure they can accommodate most things.

If the collar roll is your only main concern and you don't have any qualms about paying on the order of $100 for an OCBD, then Mercer might be your better option. That's Mercer's forte. However, while Mercer and Ratio are comparably priced, Mercer will charge more for additional customizations, which will run up the price of the already not-inexpensive shirt.

The Ratio classic body size is actually more comparable to the BB slim, and not the BB traditional or regular. Fortunately, Ratio remade the shirts for me, just as they said, and so far, things are turning out well. When in doubt, email Eric for precise dimensions.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Bump! Related to my thread about buying shirts from more responsible places... Decided to try these guys out. Went with the White Signature Broadcloth. Let's hope I didn't screw up the size!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Even if you did somehow screw it up, they'll remake it on your first order.



sjk said:


> My experience with Ratio so far has been favorable. A few points:
> 
> When in doubt, email Eric. He's as responsive as every one says he is. Discuss your requirements with him. I'm sure they can accommodate most things.
> 
> ...


Just to add to this, they do have a long roll button-down option now. It's unlined if you get oxford. Just inquire about it over email. If I'm correct, they should be adding it as an option soon on the website.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Fantastic - thanks!


----------

